# My Cave



## dicej32 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a few pictures of my cave (shop) as my S.O. refers to it. It's in the corner of my 2 car garage so it's not real big. I don't have any big machinery so I guess it's fine that way. 







This is a picture of my lathe. It's a Taig with a Leeson 1/4 hp DC motor with a variable speed controller from surplus center. I rigged up a leadscrew for it and made the crank handle for the crosslide.






This is my milling setup. It uses a dremel with an 1/8" end mill. I have to take light cuts with it but it'll do until the budget allows for a regular milling machine. Does work pretty well though and did I mention it was cheap?






Finally here's a picture of my assembly/layout/drawing/computer desk. I just picked up that drill press from H.F. today.






I started up on my first real project tonight. It's the upshur farm engine. I will post some pictures in the work in progress section later today.

Thanks for having me, this is a great forum.

Jenaro


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 5, 2008)

Jenaro,

Welcome.

Never be ashamed or put off by comparing what you have with the 'big' boys.

You will most probably learn more doing it the hard way, and then gradually expanding as you improve or can afford it, than all the ones that can go out and buy the most expensive iron on the block, but don't know how to use it. 
We all have to start somewhere, but at least you have started.

You are utilising what you have to the full, I love the way you have used the vertical slide to turn your little lathe into a multi machine. Very ingenious. If you can do that with the facilities you have now, I shouldn't think you will have much trouble making little engines.


Well done

John


----------



## gilessim (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a very ingenious setup there Jenaro, I love the little taig lathe, I have one that I got on ebay, I now have a 10x24 chinese lathe aswell but I machined a Stuart 10H just using the taig (with the milling attachment),you can do wonders with them, I still use mine a lot for small stuff, BTW I'd be interested to know how you made the lead screw mod. I'd like to do one for mine!. I'm sure you've seen this guys site but I'll put the link anyway http://www.cartertools.com/

Giles


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah I like that Dremel attachment, very clever....Theres always something , some little tool that you wont have when you need it- that will never change....big shops are the same way, at every level there is need for ingenuity to overcome an obstacle..Thats the fun.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Jenaro. Nice start!

Whats the wood box under your lathe in picture 1?

Eric


----------



## dicej32 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice words guys. I think that one of the most enjoyable things about this hobby is figuring out how to do things with what you got. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing like having the right tool for every procedure but it's amazing what you can come up with if you just use your imagination. Homebrew Engineering! The leadscrew was actually very simple and cheap to do. I got some 3/8" X 16 TPI left handed rod, few pieces of scrap aluminum, a couple of bronze bushings and the old crosslide handwheel and pretty much made it up as i went. Probably spent about $20 total. I can probably do a write up later if you want more info. That box under the lathe is just an old wine box that I use as a small table to keep my lathe chucks, tailstock and tooling ready for easy access when I'm working. Thanks again for the nice comments,

Jenaro


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 5, 2008)

Dice looks like your set up to go there. Nice and clean right now.).

BTW my desktop on the computer is filled like your is. At work I run dual monitors and have both of them full now....


----------



## alan2525 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job with the dremel attachment for the Taig!

I've got a little Taig Lathe too, what I do like about them is the fact that the parts are cheap enough so you can do all kinds of modifications, plus they have lots of Tee Slots all over the place for accessories. Some amazing work has come about using just the little taig too.


----------

